# station-drivers.com seriös?



## Clerks89 (10. Dezember 2014)

*station-drivers.com seriös?*

Hiho,

Ich suche für mein Board Z87X-D3H die neusten Treiber. Kenne mich jedoch nicht bei allen Dingen aus, welche Versionen ich nehmen muss, speziell bei den Intel Chipset Device (INF) und Intel Management Engine Interface.
Da die meisten Treiber der offiziellen Gigabyte Seite jedoch veraltet sind, bin ich auf station-drivers.com gestoßen. Diese Seite bietet ein komplettes Paket bzw eine Liste aktuellerer Treiber an.

Deshalb meine Frage, ist diese Seite seriös? Kann ich meine Treiber dort ohne Bedenken beziehen?

Hier der gemeinte Link zur Liste (speziell zu meinem Mainboard): Station-Drivers - GA-Z87X-D3H


----------



## Herbststurm (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: station-drivers.com seriös?*

Hab von der Seite auch schon Treiber bezogen und hatte mit diesen bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: station-drivers.com seriös?*

Lad dir die driver einfach von der Intel Seite runter.


----------



## Clerks89 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: station-drivers.com seriös?*

Das Problem dabei ist, ich finde die Intel Seite so unübersichtlich, und finde einfach nicht die Dinge die ich brauche für mein Board:

Da wären:

Intel Chipset Device
Intel Management Engine Interface
Intel Network Connections
Intel 8Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller - 8C22

Beim Audio Treiber hingegen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, sollte dieser hier sein, oder? - Realtek

Falls mir jemand zu den oben gelisteten Intel Treibern einen offiziellen Link posten kann, wäre ich natürlich auch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: station-drivers.com seriös?*

Wieso so kompliziert ?

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-D3H (rev. 1.x)


----------



## Clerks89 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: station-drivers.com seriös?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wieso so kompliziert ?
> 
> GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-D3H (rev. 1.x)



Wie im ersten Post schon geschrieben, würde ich die Treiber gerne alle aktuell haben. Die von der Gigabyte Seite sind schon veraltet (unter anderem von 2013).


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: station-drivers.com seriös?*

station driver ist schon in Ordnung, kannst dir da deine Treiber besorgen habe ich auch schon


----------



## Clerks89 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: station-drivers.com seriös?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann hätt ich sogar noch eine Frage:

Warum ist der HD Audio Treiber auf der Realtek Seite mit Version R2.75 angegeben, und der Treiber auf der Gigabyte Seite mit R3.87. 
Das müsste doch heißen, dass die Treiber auf der offiziellen hersteller Homepage deutlich älter sein müssten, oder?


----------

